# Which Dubai Marina Tower?



## pheeleeppos (Oct 20, 2014)

I am new here in Dubai and I am interested in finding a 2 b'room apartment in the Dubai Marina area. I have heard a lot of rumors, such as there is a loud Mosque, some buildings are old etc. I have been looking in forums, but most of the conversations are 2 years old. Any opinions on the matter? My budget is 130-150K/ annum


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

pheeleeppos said:


> I am new here in Dubai and I am interested in finding a 2 b'room apartment in the Dubai Marina area. I have heard a lot of rumors, such as there is a loud Mosque, some buildings are old etc. I have been looking in forums, but most of the conversations are 2 years old. Any opinions on the matter? My budget is 130-150K/ annum


Hi Phelepos!

Welcome to Dubai 

the easiest would be to search this forum for recommendations for the Marina Buildings. I live in the Marina can cannot recall a loud Mosque. In general the Mosques here are not really loud comparing it to other countries. Best thing for your flat hunt: go take a look for yourself! Check out the neighborhood...get a feeling for the area. 130k will get you a nice 1BR at Park Island or similar towers. 150k might get you a 2BR....


----------



## pheeleeppos (Oct 20, 2014)

looper said:


> Hi Phelepos!
> 
> Welcome to Dubai
> 
> the easiest would be to search this forum for recommendations for the Marina Buildings.


The recommendations are a year old or so, plus the buildings are way too many to visit all of them. I have visited the area and was overwhelmed by the amount of towers. Since you live there could you give me a shortlist of some buildings to look at? I am looking for something fairly new, with clean, simple, open spaces, a fairly good size balcomy and good public facilities (pool, gym). The priority is the apartment itself. Maybe I can't have all of these, but there must be the better candidates to consider. If you could help it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

pheeleeppos said:


> The recommendations are a year old or so, plus the buildings are way too many to visit all of them. I have visited the area and was overwhelmed by the amount of towers. Since you live there could you give me a shortlist of some buildings to look at? I am looking for something fairly new, with clean, simple, open spaces, a fairly good size balcomy and good public facilities (pool, gym). The priority is the apartment itself. Maybe I can't have all of these, but there must be the better candidates to consider. If you could help it would be greatly appreciated.


so you look for what everyone is looking for....that might influence the price  

fairly new? 2008? 2012?

Good size balcony? sqft? (but you wont be using your balcony most of the year anyway!)

Size in general?

You see a lot of question that everyone would answer differently! New towers would be Cayan Tower (the twisted one) and West Avenue. I have no knowledge of balcony sizes, but some 2BR in Ocean Heights have fairly nice one. As said I live in Park Island and I like it, but it is build in 2008 so a bit older but Emaar built quality. Look at pictures from dubizzle and shortlist yourself...:juggle:


----------



## pheeleeppos (Oct 20, 2014)

thank you so much...


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I think you might be asking for the impossible at the moment. In that price range you could get a 2 bed but it might not be with the specs you want.
The nice 2 beds have higher rents.
The link below might be of some help but it needs some more input. It appears to be quite new but I like the idea as long as genuine tenants have posted the reviews.
https://www.flatreviews.com/communities


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

looper said:


> so you look for what everyone is looking for....that might influence the price
> 
> fairly new? 2008? 2012?
> 
> ...


Sorry, the "look at pictures from dubbizle" is quite a dubious advise. We all know that a lot of the ads on there have questionable photographs. I have so many times come across ads with photos from multiple flats/locations on the same ad. You might sometimes get an idea but most of the time it is pure BS, both pics and text. Propertyfinder tends to be a bit more truthful but you'll only really know what the property is like by physically viewing it. The worst lie tends to be about the square-footage... There's nothing worse than expecting 1500 square feet and walk into something close to 800 square feet.


----------



## aysem (May 7, 2012)

Marina towers...they look like the same but prices vary significantly.
Emaar properties are usually preferred, because they are very well maintained.
Original Six (I think the official name is Marina Towers)
Park Island
Marina Promenade
Marina Quays 
Al Sahab
Al Majara
Original Six is the most popular one and most expensive. Actually I don't see anything attractive apart from the location but people say the quality is way above the average.
I have been in Marina Promenade and very happy.
My friends in Park Island and Quays are also satisfied with the quality of services and apartments.
The other popular developer is Cayan.
And the newest tower is Cayan Tower (aka Infinity Tower). I think the building quality is really good and I loved 2 bedroom layouts as well, 1 bedrooms were too small for us. But I really don't understand why Cayan does not consider to put a dishwasher. 
The problem with this tower is ongoing Damac construction next door.
Another project from Cayan is Silverene. Again the quality is nice but personally don't like the layouts, very small. The location is also good, very near to Marina Mall.
The older projects of Cayan are The Jewels and Dorra Bay. They are both opposite of Sheraton JBR. People prefer Jewels because of better quality and maintenance. 
And people usually dislike Dorra Bay but we lived in that tower for a year and it was very good. We were lucky to find an upgraded 3 bedroom unit, fantastic balcony fantastic views...yes, there were problems with the infrastructure, blocked sewage, lifts going out of order all the time but Arabtec was the maintenance company and in many cases they were solving the problems very rapidly.

One of my favorites is Iris Blue but usually it is difficult to find a vacant unit.

The towers that I don't like:
Trident Marina (problems with cooling)
DEC towers (large apartments but don't like the towers itself)
Dream Tower (some apartments have mold problems, rooms are small)
Diamonds (just average buildings, nothing special)
Park Island towers which are adjacent to the mosque
Any tower near to any construction area
Marina Wharf (apartments are large but I just don't like the building and common areas)
The Point (the rooms are small and some have mold problems)


----------



## aysem (May 7, 2012)

Oooops...forgot to say...due to the hike in rents/prices in the last 24 months, I don't think it is easy to find a good 2 bedroom unit around 150k.
But this budget will be enough for a very very nice 1 bedroom.


----------

